

Syntax size pop quiz by Martin Odersky - frostmatthew
https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/scala-debate/fE8w9pi-hbQ

======
louthy
I realise Martin Odersky admits it in his original comment, but grammar size
has very little bearing on how complex a language is to use day to day.

For example most functional languages have a minimal grammar, but those
grammars allow for extending the language from within the language. So the
final complexity isn't represented in the grammar.

Also, additional grammar can hide complexity. For example C# has lots of
grammar rules to deal with the LINQ extensions to the language. I doubt many
would argue that the language is better without LINQ.

The whole post seems a little desperate to me.

